# Rifle river



## bhall (Oct 3, 2010)

Going camping/tubing up in Sterling, MI with a group next weekend. Was just curious if anyone had any info on the rivers condition with the lack of rain.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

